# SNG Strider customized...



## toby_pra (Aug 31, 2009)

Hello! 

After having been bored about the desert tan scales from my Strider SNG,
i sent it to Custom Scale Devision. They make me a new orange G-10 
scale with a carbon spacer...

But have a look


























The work is very very clean. I am really amazed...:thumbsup:

The only thing i still lack is a XM18  (PM me if ya have one for me...) :wave:


----------



## Sgt. LED (Sep 1, 2009)

I wish I could locate an orange G-10 piece for my SNG 3/4 grind RG DGG that has the GG pattern ground into it. I would hate to only have it be a SGG! It just wouldn't feel right.

So do tell, who made the orange for you? It is a nice vibrant orange and I love it.
EDIT: I found that Custom Scale Division is actually the name of a small company based in Germany. Who knew.


----------



## toby_pra (Sep 1, 2009)

Sgt. LED said:


> So do tell, who made the orange for you? It is a nice vibrant orange and I love it.
> EDIT: I found that Custom Scale Division is actually the name of a small company based in Germany. Who knew.


 
Yeah you are right, its a nice small company here located in germany.

They made the scale, and IIRC they needed to order orange G10 from
the states...perhaps you send them an Email. Shoot me a PM for the adress.


----------



## PhantomPhoton (Sep 1, 2009)

That's gorgeous!
:rock:
Orange is such a nice knife handle color.


----------



## toby_pra (Sep 1, 2009)

PhantomPhoton said:


> That's gorgeous!
> :rock:
> Orange is such a nice knife handle color.


 
Many thanks...


----------



## Sgt. LED (Sep 1, 2009)

I sent them an inquiry through their webpage mail thingy but haven't heard back yet. I asked if they could reproduce the GG pattern on the G-10 for me.
I wonder if I will get a reply?


----------



## toby_pra (Sep 1, 2009)

PM sent...


----------



## TKC (Sep 3, 2009)

*That is AWESOME!! Way, way awesome!*


----------



## DimeRazorback (Sep 3, 2009)

That looks awesome!

:twothumbs


----------



## toby_pra (Sep 3, 2009)

Many many thanks guys...:thumbsup:

If somebody has an XM18 for me...please shoot me a PM.:naughty:


----------



## darkzero (Sep 4, 2009)

Nice looking SnG! :thumbsup:


----------



## toby_pra (Sep 4, 2009)

Many thx Will...


----------



## brighterisbetter (Sep 4, 2009)

I'll echo the comments of others so far. That's very nice Toby!  I've yet to acquire any Strider but the SNG is on my short-list.


----------



## JMJ3rd (Sep 4, 2009)

That makes me want another SMF done that way! She is _SCH-WEET_!


----------



## brighterisbetter (Sep 5, 2009)

brighterisbetter said:


> I've yet to acquire any Strider but the SNG is on my short-list.


Taking this into account, please forgive my ignorance when asking the following questions:

What's the difference between the 3/4 Grind, the Spear Point and the Drop Point?

Which blade profile is yours Toby?

Finally, can a person take a knife like yours and replace the back frame with a Gunner Grip style....and vice-versa? Same question with stonewashed frame?


----------



## toby_pra (Sep 5, 2009)

brighterisbetter said:


> Taking this into account, please forgive my ignorance when asking the following questions:
> 
> What's the difference between the 3/4 Grind, the Spear Point and the Drop Point?
> 
> ...


 
I dont know want kind of blade i have...but i like it! 

Yes you can atke off the scale and spacer, an replace it with another
scale for examble with Gunner Grip or so...


----------



## toby_pra (Sep 5, 2009)

JMJ3rd said:


> That makes me want another SMF done that way! She is _SCH-WEET_!


 
Did you also have XM18's?


----------



## JMJ3rd (Sep 6, 2009)

toby_pra said:


> I dont know want kind of blade i have...but i like it!
> 
> Yes you can atke off the scale and spacer, an replace it with another
> scale for examble with Gunner Grip or so...



Toby has their spear point. Like this:






A 3/4 grind would be hollow ground from the edge up, 3/4's of the blade.

Like these:








toby_pra said:


> Did you also have XM18's?



I have plenty, but not willing to give any up yet.


----------



## tundratrader (Sep 14, 2009)

That thing looks SWEET!!!

Who is the company that does that?

Zach


----------



## toby_pra (Sep 14, 2009)

tundratrader said:


> That thing looks SWEET!!!
> 
> Who is the company that does that?
> 
> Zach


 
Custom Scale Devision (located in Germany)...


----------



## Chrisbkreme (Aug 16, 2010)

Awesome looking SNG, makes me want to get that done. Where'd you get the cool lanyard? Thanks.


----------



## toby_pra (Aug 17, 2010)

Chrisbkreme said:


> Awesome looking SNG, makes me want to get that done. Where'd you get the cool lanyard? Thanks.



You mean the lanyard or the attachment?


----------



## Chrisbkreme (Aug 17, 2010)

Attachment for the lanyard (skull).


----------



## toby_pra (Aug 17, 2010)

That is from cuscadi design...


----------



## Muddy_limejello (Jan 2, 2015)

I know this is a really old post, but you wouldn't happen to still have the tan scale around would you?


----------



## Eneloops (Apr 10, 2015)

Nice color, but converting it to a backspacer reduced its awesomeness. Part of Strider's allure is how the G10 scale has the integrated backspacer, in my opinion, but if you like it, that's all that matters.


----------



## 96Z28 (Jul 12, 2015)

That's sharp looking! 

As much as I like earth tones the more time goes on I like high viz more and more. For one it's easier to find outside when I inevitably drop it!


----------



## skyrocket22 (Aug 10, 2015)

Wow Good looking knife, have always liked orange scales


----------



## jumpstat (Dec 7, 2015)

toby_pra said:


> The only thing i still lack is a XM18  (PM me if ya have one for me...) :wave:



Hi there. Nice SnG. Striders are nice folders, but XM18 are nicer.  got to have one in any flavour then you know what I mean.  Mind you, both are excellent performers, hard use knives. Its how they present themselves though. :thumbsup:


----------

